# فيديو تعليمى عن Roll crusher



## ابو غازي (28 فبراير 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/200626649/Roll_Crusher.flv.html


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (19 مارس 2009)

Upload the file on any other site away from rapidshare please


----------



## mam_am (20 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر
وربنا يكرمكم جميعا


----------



## dzbrainiac (21 أبريل 2009)

*Please upload your files on any other site away from rapidshare*
*this what i got from the above link
*​
This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.
This limit is reached
god bless you
​


----------



## فهد ابوحمد (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ ابو غازي
شكرا على المعلومات القيمه . ماذا تنصح به او الإخوه الاعضاء لنوع طرية التكسير او الطحن للحجر الجيري إذا كان المقاس المطلوب هو 1ملم إلى 200 ميكرون.
حيث ان الطريه التي نستخدمها الان كساره فكيه ثم كساره امباكت ثم طاحونه برمك ----ولكن نسبة البودره من 0 الى 200 ميكرون تشكل 60% وهو مقاس غير مرغوب به.
وشكرا
ابو حمد


----------



## ابو غازي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اسف جدا للاخ فهد فأنا لا اعلم
و هذا رابط جديد للفيديو http://ifile.it/nlsvqby


----------

